# Pen Pal Program ! For shy players who love new items. : D



## Faux (May 12, 2020)

Hello everyone!  I'm hoping to turn this thread into something bigger at some point, and if it works out, to make it all nice and pretty, but for now, I'll get down to the dirty details.

I'm starting my island over again, and while I'm bringing a lot of my old items over, I realized I'm losing so many DIYs, and there's some items I don't have ordered I'll be losing because I just don't have the energy to order 5 items at a time.  I also find I can get very introverted when people come to visit my island, and feel quite shy, haha.  So I thought it would be neat instead if I could add some friends who might mail me some furniture on letters or through their catalogue, so I don't have to go to their item, say thanks and then run away at top speed to their airport and wish I didn't feel rude doing so.

So!  A proposal to everyone:
Say you add someone here, you become mutual friends, and then each day, you select an item in your catalogue, an item from your Nook's or Able's, or a DIY card you have laying on the beach or when your villagers are crafting, and you mail it to that person.  If they already have the item/DIY you send, they now have an item to trade, or an item to forward on to someone else they may have decided to penpal with!  Having multiple friends ensures a wide variety of items, helping people fill their catalogues with new color combos and and flesh out their DIY logs to let them create a bunch of new things.

If you're interested primarily in clothing, DIYs or furniture only, you could specify as such so people will only add you if they're able to meet this request.  We could also use this to send friends a few fruit once in awhile, to get some fruit diversity going around!  ' v' )9

If you'd like to try this out, just leave your in - game name, your island name and your FC here.  If you have any specifics on what you would like to receive ( please try to be as vague and encompassing as possible rather than saying ' stuff from the cute set ' or something, as this would be more fun as a long - term thing and not just sending like 5 items and never doing it again ), also note them!  And as a last note, if you're comfortable with people visiting your island randomly whenever your gates are open, you can also say people are welcome to come over at any time without inquiring first, or you can say you would rather they don't.



As for me:
*IGN*: Taelia
*Island*: Mimosa Bay
*Native Fruit*: Cherries
*Friend Code*: SW-7121-4016-9053
*Wishlist*: Extra DIYs, and soft / light colored furniture and clothing, but anything at all is neato!
If my gate is open, you can come over, but bls forgive me if I do not talk or follow you around much!  I have no set rules on my island; once my gate is open I've finished my daily shopping and picked any fruits I chose to pick, so you can help yourself to any leftover fruit and shop items!  You can also pick any flowers _not_ behind fences!


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 12, 2020)

*IGN*: Record
*Island*: Moonrise
*Native Fruit*: Peaches
*Friend Code*: SW 5254-0211-3447
*Wishlist*: i am willing to take anything thats pastel and/or cute! if youre also looking for cute things might wanna buddy up with me, ive got alot in my catalog already. please dont visit without permission though! i get anxious about it ^^" quote me if u wanna be pals!


----------



## Hikari (May 12, 2020)

*IGN*: Jordan
*Island*: Timber
*Native Fruit*: Pears
*Friend Code*: 7494-5803-7697 
*Wishlist*: Pretty much anything but DIYs! I love getting random stuff, so if you've got something you don't like, send it my way! c:


----------



## timber (May 12, 2020)

*IGN*: Julius
*Island*: Timber
*Native Fruit*: cherries!
*Friend Code*: SW-3306-6774-8016
*Wishlist*: extra diys,  and possibly cute / light colored furniture as well. also anything that has roses on it outside of wallpapers. i'll take rose furniture items in a heartbeat along with garden barrels / buckets / gardening tools / wagons and the like.  i'm also quite fond of tea sets. i don't typically have my gates open but if you find that they are then you're welcome over! at the moment my island is under heavy construction insofar as where i'm going to plant trees so there aren't many trees and i apologize,,,


----------



## xara (May 12, 2020)

*IGN:* xara 
*Island:* axolotl 
*Native Fruit:* peaches 
*Friend Code:* 5828-1185-2016
*Wishlist:* i’m trying to expand my catalog so i’d love any furniture/clothes that _aren’t_ in the catalog link below but i’m not super picky! i’m also particularly interested in music, non-native fruit and villager posters. my gates are never open for friends and are only open via dodo code as i don’t like unexpected visitors and am too anxious and introverted to play host. please lemme know if you add me!


----------



## reallylovesquids (May 12, 2020)

this is such a cute idea!

*IGN:* Abel
*Island:* Tama New
*Native Fruit:* cherries
*Friend Code:* 6835-4836-0003
*Wishlist:* i'd love any extra DIYs and furniture/anything not in my *catalog* (currently a WIP) but anything you're willing to send would be great! c:
i usually don't have my gates open but if you'd like to hang out just lmk!


----------



## koomins (May 12, 2020)

*IGN*: Steph
*Island*: Calico Bay
*Native Fruit*: Peaches
*Friend Code*: 2673-6785-0402
*Wishlist*: mainly DIYs / furniture but open to any item really, surprise me!! i usually open my gates only to best friends(irls) when they request to visit, but if you guys would like to please let me know, i can also let you know when meteor showers / celeste etc are in town etc


----------



## sunny-val (May 12, 2020)

*IGN: *Valerie (Val on switch)
*Island: *Honeydew
*Native Fruit: *Pears
*Friend Code: *3751-0635-0129
*Wishlist: *Furniture, DIYs, or any floral clothing items would be much appreciated, though I would be so happy with _ANYTHING_ I receive! I'm building my town to be very natural and "foresty" (not a word, but hopefully u know what I mean hahaha) so any outdoor items would also be nice! I don't normally keep my gates open, but if you'd like to visit, let me know! Don't be shy- I would love some input about my island and decorating tips! 
I hope to make some great new AC friends!


----------



## purple_vixen (May 13, 2020)

*IGN: *Vix
*Island:* Ostara 
Native Fruit: [/B] Pears
*Friend Code: * SW-2402-4251-7055 
*Wishlist: * https://nook.exchange/u/purple_vixen
I love letters, so the present isn't the important bit. I give away free items on my beach when people come to get DIYs, so anything that does not fit in my house will still find a good home. Happy to notify people when NPCs are visiting, or open gates for visits/shopping on request.


----------



## Bowserlab (May 13, 2020)

IGN: Bowser
Island: Lorna 
Native Fruit: oranges
Friend Code: sw-2999-0043-6892
Wishlist: spooky themed items and black or white coloured furniture


----------



## nageki (May 13, 2020)

this is such a sweet idea omg

IGN: Art
Island: Peanut
Native Fruit: apples
Friend Code: SW-5502-1237-7327
Wishlist: traditional/historic + japanese stuff, both furniture and clothing! im also southern hemisphere so would love to have a friend or two to freely swap seasonal items + spare diy cards with! generally not keen on having people drop in without warning when my gates are open to friends, but im happy to tell people when celeste is in town/there's a meteor shower/etc


----------



## IrishSarah (May 13, 2020)

IGN; Sarah
Island; Ireland 
Native fruit; Pears

Add me SW-4780-23686311

I’m new just looking to make friends, do some hunting and shopping really hahaha I’m not picky! Looking to adventure a bit


----------



## Sixtruewords (May 14, 2020)

*IGN*: Sage
*Island*: Briarbloom
*Native Fruit*: Oranges
*Friend Code*: SW-4220-8969-4795
*Wishlist*: Flower and nature themed stuff is great, so are DIYs, frankly anything is cool - I'm more interested in my extras finding a good home.

I get pretty anxious about setting up trades, let alone visiting people, but having some "no major obiligations except fun mystery gifts!" pen pals would be wonderful. I'd love for my extra DIYs to go to someone else, and I buy a lot of clothes I don't need to have them in the catalog for later villagers so I'd love for those to have a chance to make someone else happy as well. 

My gates are very rarely open, but I'm happy to let people know when there's a meteor shower or something else really great in town, and if my gates are open you're welcome to drop in.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 14, 2020)

IGN: Samuel
Island: Nyakuza
Native Fruit: Apples
Friend Code: 0516-1597-4975
Wishlist: Anything but DIYs, please!


----------



## Bunlily (May 14, 2020)

*IGN*: Mimi
*Island*: Bread
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: SW-0660-1440-3638
*Wishlist*: Can be viewed here but in general, anything that is cottage-core-esque and cute themed!! Always lf white, yellow, and pink flowers!!
*Sidenote:* I'm a collector of DIYs so I will take any and since I just restarted not too long ago, I'm missing a majority of DIYs. I'm really friendly and would love to make at least one genuine friend. I can be a bit shy at first but once getting to know you better, I'm more talkative. I don't open my gates much but when I do, it symbolizes that you come over.


----------



## Llunavale (May 14, 2020)

-snip...


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 14, 2020)

IGN: Patricia
Island: Tiel
Native fruit: apples

I am reluctant to share my FC in the open as I am only looking for 1 or two pen pals. So if anyone wants me in, please message me. 

I have lots of items in my catalog. I'm looking for anything really, just love waking up to presents. hahaha 

thank you


----------



## Megaroni (May 14, 2020)

This is such a cute idea, thanks op!

IGN: frog!!!
Island: Hallownest
Native Fruit: Apples (but I have all the fruit, feel free to ask for some)
Friend Code: Will update
Wishlist: DIYs, any crazy funky clothing (especially if it's red or rainbow colored), any nature themed furniture/items, weeds, and hardwood

I'm also in the middle of terraforming/landscaping my island to look like a huge mountain hiking area and I would love to give tours and receive advice! The only thing I ask is that you don't show up on my island unannounced and DM me if you want to start trading just so I know haha

One last thing: I have some villagers I'm trying to get moved out so let me know if you want me to tell you when they're in boxes!

Available: Soleil, Rocket, Phoebe, and Goose


----------



## Mayor Mae (May 14, 2020)

this sounds awesome! I’m a good amount shy but I enjoy writing letters to others.

IGN: Mae
Island: Marigold
Native Fruit: Apples
Friend Code: PM me!
Wishlist: I really just want letters! Write me about how your day is going, something your favorite villager did, or a funny joke. Anything works, I just enjoy reading what others have to say. Gifts are totally optional but I always love items that have to do with the contents of the letter, or whatever you have laying around. One man’s trash is another man’s treasure! <3
Also if you’re a German-speaker, write to me in German! I’d love the practice now that school’s out


----------



## Tweeters27 (May 15, 2020)

I really like this, I'd love to exchange some letters! As a bit of background, I'm a 24 year old guy that loves cooking, sports, (mainly tennis) and birds  

I always love finding new music too!

*IGN: Tyler
Island: Serenity
Native Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code: 5015-7213-0735
Wishlist: *Nothing in particular, probably not any DIYs but I always appreciate any food/cooking related furniture. Any clothes would be cool too but yeah basically anything you'd want to send! I'd love to just write and receive letters too, about how you're doing, what you're looking forward to, what you've done lately, whatever. Feel free to add me


----------



## Faux (Jun 7, 2020)

Bumping this!  If you add me, please comment on my profile to let me know; I'll be opening my gate soon for everyone to come stop by so we can send letters.


----------



## Prophecy82 (Jun 7, 2020)

and you get a bump


----------



## a sprout (Jun 7, 2020)

*IGN*: sprout
*Island*: Mosspath
*Native Fruit*: peaches
*Friend Code*: SW-6609-6209-1885
*Wishlist*: i really like natural and plant-y items! pastel things are always cute too. I do like random stuff too! Anything should be alright. dm me if you wanna say hi or hang out!


----------

